# Spyderco Manix 2 Lightweight Knife Center Exclusive (CTS-XHP, 3.3 in, 2.89 oz)



## mhanlen (Oct 29, 2016)

*Spyderco* Manix 2 Lightweight Knife Review
​

There are quite a few versions of the Manix 2 out there, and this new version of the Lightweight features a different steel and handle color. Like other Manix 2 lightweight versions, this knife is missing a liner to save on weight. The CTS-XHP blade steel seems to hold an edge very well, during my testing. Anyway... watch this video if you'd like to see nice closeups of the knife and see it in use. Thanks for watching!


​


----------

